# How My Kipor 3000thi Ran At 6300 Feet



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I just got back from a week of camping at 6300 feet and I'm very happy with how well the Kipor ran. I was able to run the AC but to do it I had to turn off converter and make sure nothing was plugged in. With the Kipor warmed up and running with the econo switch off the AC compressor would start. I ran it 3 days for a few hours each day. After the compressor is running I can turn on the converted and was able to run 2 laptop computers. I made sure I kept the temp set low so it would not cycle but with a few mods I think I could let it cycle as well. First I'm going to install a hard start cap, (I would have done this up there if I had a ladder) next I need to find a way to stop the fan when the compressor starts.

If I was going to use the Kipor above 5000 feet I could change the jet but that would not allow me to run it below 5000 feet were I use it the most. The voltage check showed it running at 126 volts without the AC running and 121 volts running at 59.8 cycles. I do have to say I think it is a little loud while running the AC but when a camper a couple sites away started his Coleman just to charge his batteries I realized that the Kipor is much quieter.

I was concerned about how to transport it because I have Tahoe and didn't want gas smell in the Tahoe or the TT. Well what I did was make sure the gas tank was close to empty I than put the Generator and the empty Gas can I used to fill with into a heavy duty garbage bag like a 50 gallon size, I twist tied it put it in the back of the Tahoe and never smelled any gas during the trip home.

I'm very happy with this Kipor Gen I was a little apprehensive about buying one but now I'm very happy with this gen.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Glad to hear it! Mine's supposed to ship Monday.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Glad to hear it! Mine's supposed to ship Monday.


Hi Scrib,

gonna be a nosey and ask from where and how much? I really want to get one...just keep hoping a better deal each time I look!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad it worked out for you. I sure have seen a lot of great comments/reviews on that generator.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> Well I just got back from a week of camping at 6300 feet and I'm very happy with how well the Kipor ran. I was able to run the AC but to do it I had to turn off converter and make sure nothing was plugged in. With the Kipor warmed up and running with the econo switch off the AC compressor would start. I ran it 3 days for a few hours each day. After the compressor is running I can turn on the converted and was able to run 2 laptop computers. I made sure I kept the temp set low so it would not cycle but with a few mods I think I could let it cycle as well. First I'm going to install a hard start cap, (I would have done this up there if I had a ladder) next I need to find a way to stop the fan when the compressor starts.
> 
> If I was going to use the Kipor above 5000 feet I could change the jet but that would not allow me to run it below 5000 feet were I use it the most. The voltage check showed it running at 126 volts without the AC running and 121 volts running at 59.8 cycles. I do have to say I think it is a little loud while running the AC but when a camper a couple sites away started his Coleman just to charge his batteries I realized that the Kipor is much quieter.
> 
> ...


Why do you need a hard start capacitor? Is the compressor not coming on, or has a hard time starting? Or was this just a function of being at 6,800 feet and the generator couldn't produce enough power to kick over the compressor?

I don't think you'll find a way to stop the fan when the compressor is running. I think that would freeze the condenser coils in short order !!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Why do you need a hard start capacitor? Is the compressor not coming on, or has a hard time starting? Or was this just a function of being at 6,800 feet and the generator couldn't produce enough power to kick over the compressor?

I don't think you'll find a way to stop the fan when the compressor is running. I think that would freeze the condenser coils in short order !!
[/quote]

Well the Generator I have is rated at 2600 watts peak and 2300 watts continuous and at lower altitudes it is more than enough power to start the compressor but at 6000 plus feet it has a harder time getting started. We use the Hard start caps all the time were I work, because the Utility company here can't seem to give us the correct voltage our 208 is 200 on a good day and 195 or less on a normal day. Because of this some of the units have a hard time starting and will pop a circuit breaker or kick off, add a hard start and vola they start right up. We have has some that have been installed for years and no problems at all. The caps are in parallel with the start cap and are only in the circuit for 1 or 2 hundred milliseconds.

I don't want to stop the fan while it is running I just want to stop it while it is starting. I can add a time on relay and start the fan a few seconds after the compressor starts, this will only work for the first start but wont stop the fan during a cycle. Now I could tie the fan to the compressor use a time on delay and a time off delay because you want to keep the evaporator fan running for awhile. The compressor will not cycle any faster that 3 minutes so the time off relay could be set for 2 minutes. I haven't opened the unit but I assume the condenser and the evaporator fan use the same motor.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Hi Scrib,
> 
> gonna be a nosey and ask from where and how much? I really want to get one...just keep hoping a better deal each time I look!


No problem







they're (the 3000ti) $949 (free shipping), from www.josephabrams.com.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

"Well the Generator I have is rated at 2600 watts peak and 2300 watts continuous and at lower altitudes it is more than enough power to start the compressor but at 6000 plus feet it has a harder time getting started. We use the Hard start caps all the time were I work, because the Utility company here can't seem to give us the correct voltage our 208 is 200 on a good day and 195 or less on a normal day. Because of this some of the units have a hard time starting and will pop a circuit breaker or kick off, add a hard start and vola they start right up. We have has some that have been installed for years and no problems at all. The caps are in parallel with the start cap and are only in the circuit for 1 or 2 hundred milliseconds.

I don't want to stop the fan while it is running I just want to stop it while it is starting. I can add a time on relay and start the fan a few seconds after the compressor starts, this will only work for the first start but wont stop the fan during a cycle. Now I could tie the fan to the compressor use a time on delay and a time off delay because you want to keep the evaporator fan running for awhile. The compressor will not cycle any faster that 3 minutes so the time off relay could be set for 2 minutes. I haven't opened the unit but I assume the condenser and the evaporator fan use the same motor."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yep, they use the same motor - I looked at the schematic.

I guess if you're down to the last couple of amps available, you could do something to the fan motor. I dunno, do you think it really draws that much? I would think the generator should have enough oomph to get the a/c going, especially with the hard start cap, but at that altitude you might be right at it's limits. I used my Honda for the first time with the Outback last weekend, and at 2,800 feet with the eco-throttle turned on it seemed to run the a/c just fine with nothing else turned off. I guess that extra few thousand feet makes the difference, huh?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> "Well the Generator I have is rated at 2600 watts peak and 2300 watts continuous and at lower altitudes it is more than enough power to start the compressor but at 6000 plus feet it has a harder time getting started. We use the Hard start caps all the time were I work, because the Utility company here can't seem to give us the correct voltage our 208 is 200 on a good day and 195 or less on a normal day. Because of this some of the units have a hard time starting and will pop a circuit breaker or kick off, add a hard start and vola they start right up. We have has some that have been installed for years and no problems at all. The caps are in parallel with the start cap and are only in the circuit for 1 or 2 hundred milliseconds.
> 
> I don't want to stop the fan while it is running I just want to stop it while it is starting. I can add a time on relay and start the fan a few seconds after the compressor starts, this will only work for the first start but wont stop the fan during a cycle. Now I could tie the fan to the compressor use a time on delay and a time off delay because you want to keep the evaporator fan running for awhile. The compressor will not cycle any faster that 3 minutes so the time off relay could be set for 2 minutes. I haven't opened the unit but I assume the condenser and the evaporator fan use the same motor."
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Well after looking at the schamatic I relalized that the fan motor is a 2 speed motor and any mod would not be worth it. I did notice that the logic board has a row of dip switched so who knows might me able to do it without any mods. Of course they don't show the board or say anything about the switch functions.

I guess you lose 4 % per every 1000 feet. Your Honda 3000 should be no problem at or above 6000 feet. My brother inlaw has that Honda and he uses it at 6000 feet with no problems at all. That Honda is a sweet unit and I wanted one but it is to heavy for me so that is way I'm using the Kipor (60 lbs) My brother inlaw has a crane on his service truck so not a problem for him.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The dip switches are for setting a compressor on delay, the manual says the default is no delay but it does not show the settings for the 3 second delay, which is the optional setting.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> The dip switches are for setting a compressor on delay, the manual says the default is no delay but it does not show the settings for the 3 second delay, which is the optional setting.


Ours is definitely set for a delay - about 3 to 5 seconds. The fan comes on first, then the compressor. Maybe something they started doing recently?


----------

